

Zeitgeist 2: Addendum - Dauntless
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7065205277695921912

======
bbb
I tried, but I couldn't watch the movie.

Even assuming for one second that their claims are true (which I highly doubt,
they barely present any evidence in the first 30 minutes), why on earth would
you make your movie look like a propaganda film from the 1930ies? It has
pseudo flicker and a narrator voice that will haunt you in your nightmares.
In. fact. the. narrator. talks. extra. slow. so. that. you. really.
understand. their. crazy. theory.

Terrible. I'd be interested in an intellectually honest criticism of the
reserve banking system, but this is just pure rubbish. It explains nothing. It
just creates fear, uncertainty, and doubt. Just thinking about it makes me
angry. Some people will undoubtedly fall for this. It is sad.

The answer to right-wing propaganda cannot be left-wing propaganda. Movies
like this contribute nothing. They don't even provide a basis for discussion.
They are a waste of human effort and bandwidth.

PS: I just realized I'm feeding the trolls; this has nothing to do with
hacking. Sorry.

~~~
jmtame
I went into class the other day, and the professor said during office hours, a
female student told him "I feel so depressed when I come out of this class. I
want to go home and curl up in my bed and just hide. Because it's that
depressing."

And our professor said that in AA meetings, the first step is recognizing
there is a problem. The second step is getting angry. And the third is taking
action or doing something about it.

I would say you're almost there. These videos are not being circulated because
someone wants to destroy the US. What incentive would there be? Have you seen
the corruption in the corporations of America? Even if I thought this guy was
just making stuff up, I would still be highly skeptic of the entire economic
system we have right now. It has changed dramatically since the 30s, and even
more dramatically since the 80s. Politicians are now a commodity that can be
purchased, it's just lobbying.

There are academic scholars behind this, too. Go read "The United States Since
the 1980s" by Dean Baker. Then go read "The Problem With The Media" by Robert
McChesney. And you'll "get it." The corporations are after profit, and
everything else follows that. The Federal Reserve is not federal, it's run by
12 private banks, and a board that has almost zero oversight. The only people
that get voted into the board are those who agree to carry out the private
interests of the corporations.

This stuff is created to wake you up to the reality of the system. It's not
comfortable, but you should be aware of it. It's always your choice to ignore
it, but don't say nobody warned you ;)

------
andreyf
The first half is a downer, but the second half blew my mind - good to know
there are others out there who think this way.

~~~
schtog
Could you make a short summary? I looked at the first 10 minutes and it just
seemed like a pathetic propaganda-movie full of short manipulative clips.

~~~
andreyf
Sure, it's pretty simple -

1 - working in technology directly and fundamentally improves people's lives
in a way politics, finance, and marketing don't.

2 - one day we will look back on our society as being uncivilized, wasteful,
and destructive.

